# Chances of rejection



## versa80 (Jun 25, 2013)

Hi,

I have submitted my application for student visa from India.

A close acquaintance had registered a criminal complaint against me before three years in India, later a non bailable warrant was issued against me. I was never arrested though, and the complaint filed was quashed by the high court of india relieving me from the accusations. The case is over before three years from now and there is no pending against me in any of the courts across india or anywhere.

I repeat i was not convicted at all, i was not arrested as well.

I failed to mention this incidence in my student visa app since i thought i have to give only conviction details

1) I am worried now that will this reflect as hiding material facts ?
2) Can this affect my chances of getting student visa ?
3) If a complaint is filed against someone and he is not convicted, then is he seen as criminal in the eyes of embassy ?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

If you we're not convicted of an offence you do not require to report it.


----------



## pdoke2 (Jun 24, 2013)

Auld Yin, are you sure about that? I'm obviously very new to all this, but I was just filling out my application this morning and it specifically asked about "arrested" and "tried" in addition to "convicted". I hope everything goes well for you Versa. I just wanted to mention that since I had just read it.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

You previously stated that you were not arrested, charged or convicted. If that is true then yes, I am sure.


----------



## pdoke2 (Jun 24, 2013)

Perfect example of why I joined this site... Much better to listen to people with experience/first hand knowledge (auld yin) than people who just read too much (me). That's good news for you versa, hope everything goes smoothly.


----------

